# Lime tree wood for smoking?



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2018)

With the super cold winter, and temps down in the teens here in south Louisiana, lot of lime trees died. My friend lost 2 trees and asked me about the wood for smoking and if I wanted it. Anyone ever use it?


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2018)

It should be okay Citrus Try a small smoke so you know if you like it
Richie


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 28, 2018)

Send some to me I'll try it for u


----------

